# How to create complex sounds using simple arpeggio shapes



## Mark Barron (Mar 18, 2019)

I call this idea "repurposing arpeggio shapes", where you can displace an arpeggio from the root to radically alter its sound. You can also add notes on top for a little extra change in flavour! Let me know your thoughts, and please subscribe  Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Cool! 

Beyond my level to the extreme, but still very cool.

Why do I immediately think Baroque?


----------

